# Ulmia Miter Clamp Set and Spring Pinch Clamp



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Bob, preciated since these was on my maybee to buy list

take care 
Dennis


----------



## Dez

I have been thinking about getting a set of these! Thanks for the review.


----------



## daddymunster

Dennis & Dez…You will enjoy using these clamps. They are wonderful. 
You're welcome!


----------



## Smalltimer

Thanks for this review; I've been curious about these clamps for awhile.

I do have two questions I'm hoping someone could help me with before I take the plunge and buy some for myself:

1. Don't the points of the clamps mar the wood, at least a little?

2. Would these clamps work on polygonal shapes joined at angles other than 90 degrees? Some of my projects require me to build 6- or 8-sided polygons. Would the 60 or 45 degree angles involved be too shallow (or is it too wide?) for the clamps to grip?

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## daddymunster

Smalltimer…

1. Rarely is this a factor. The points could dig into the wood depending on the density of the wood and the amount of pressure the woodworker applies to the clamps. However. this is a very small point (get it?) to be concerned about. The clamps can do a very good job even with just a little pressure. It's just a matter of aligning the joint until the glue sets. (This assumes the joints are cut and fit accurately.)

2. For 6-8 sided polygons you may be better off with a band type clamp so that even pressure is distributed. When making segmented rings for segmented woodturnings I'll often use rubber bands to distribute the pressure evenly. It's enough pressure on the joints to keep them aligned and to allow the glue to set.


----------



## Maggiepic

I've had a full set of these for over 10 years. They are great for multiple frames, crown corners, etc. It's like having 80 extras hands.
The point does leave a mark, but as Bob said, it depends on the pressure, or spread, you put into the clamp. For well cut miters, just enough pressure to hold until the glue sets is all you need. Usually the small indent can be sanded out. But with some of the larger clamps, a large amount of pressure can be obtained, such as for a out of wack crown molding situation. Then the indents do get large, but no more then what a nail head would be. Some filler and sanding and your good to go.
Thanks for the review Bob, hope you don't mind my 2 cents.


----------



## daddymunster

GaryL…Thanks for sharing your perspective and your experience. Gary brings up excellent points.

"For well cut miters, just enough pressure to hold until the glue sets is all you need." *Well cut miter joints.*

"But with some of the larger clamps, a large amount of pressure can be obtained, such as for a out of wack crown molding situation." *Poorly cut miter joints.*

"They are great for multiple frames, crown corners, etc. It's like having 80 extras hands." The clamps save time and money…and also preserves the quality of the miter. *(This assumes the joints are cut and fit accurately.)*


----------



## maljr1980

any good trim carpenter or cabinet builder will surely have a set of these in his toolbox. work great for casing and crown mold, and to hold parts together during assembly, and they put the pressure on your miters so the glue joint is nice and tight but doesnt fail. i dont recomend them to force bad miters such as in crown together, as soon as the wood shrinks or swells from seasonal changes your miter will pop if it was a poor joint to begin with


----------

